# Help! I have NO idea what I'm doing!



## btadlock1 (Dec 27, 2011)

For all of you hiring managers out there...I'm trying to put together my resume, and am in _*desperate *_need of advice, because I don't have _any_ idea what I'm doing.

Confession: I've never really had any job experience worth putting on a resume before my current job, so I'm not sure what I'm supposed to include/not include. Everything I know about making a resume, comes from articles I've read on Monster and CareerBuilder (which isn't very much, I might add). 

Pretty much all I could think to do, was list out the things I've accomplished since I've been here - since that's probably the only way that I'll be able to overcome not having a college degree, and only 4 years in healthcare, to get the kind of job I'm hoping for. I've attached what I've got so far.

I could really use some pointers, from the people who look at these the most often:
*What's missing - or do I have too much there?* (Aside from formatting stuff - I'll tweek that once I've got all of the info on it) *Any *suggestions are welcome...
*If my resume came across your desk* (hypothetically - I'm not trying to apply for anything at the moment), *what kind of position would you consider a 'good fit' for me? *

Thanks in advance!

P.S. - I guess I should mention, that PNS is a large practice management org., with over 125 providers of various specialties, in nearly 50 locations. That might be helpful to know...


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 27, 2011)

There was a good article on Yahoo earlier this month about resumes' and it basically stated to keep it simple.  Leave out the objective alltogether it should be obvious since you are applying for the job.  Your bullets points are way too detailed.  compress everything down to one page, I did not even read the second page as I figured I had all I needed to know and then some.  I do not need specifics regarding accomplishements, just keep it general.  You wrote succesful appeals, you helped to revise payer edits.. that kind of thing short and simple and one page total.  I would hire you but based on what is here I go with entry level.  However if you change it ever so slightly then it may look more management worthy.


----------



## ajs (Dec 27, 2011)

btadlock1 said:


> For all of you hiring managers out there...I'm trying to put together my resume, and am in _*desperate *_need of advice, because I don't have _any_ idea what I'm doing.
> 
> Confession: I've never really had any job experience worth putting on a resume before my current job, so I'm not sure what I'm supposed to include/not include. Everything I know about making a resume, comes from articles I've read on Monster and CareerBuilder (which isn't very much, I might add).
> 
> ...



What we learned in a recent meeting which covered this kind of stuff is, keep it simple and brief on your resume.  Resumes should be no more than one to two pages in length.  Highlight your experience, education and accomplishments as it relates to the position you are applying for.  (The example you provided in the middle of your resume would probably be better included on a cover letter than on your resume.)  Always send a cover letter that provides more detail about what you can bring to the company or department you are applying to.  Under "Objective" mine always says "To continue to grow in knowlege and experience in the field of medical coding."  So something along those lines usually works.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 27, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> There was a good article on Yahoo earlier this month about resumes' and it basically stated to keep it simple.  Leave out the objective alltogether it should be obvious since you are applying for the job.  Your bullets points are way too detailed.  compress everything down to one page, I did not even read the second page as I figured I had all I needed to know and then some.  I do not need specifics regarding accomplishements, just keep it general.  You wrote succesful appeals, you helped to revise payer edits.. that kind of thing short and simple and one page total.  I would hire you but based on what is here I go with entry level.  However if you change it ever so slightly then it may look more management worthy.



Thanks! 
I took a bunch of stuff out - better now, or take out more?


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 27, 2011)

ajs said:


> What we learned in a recent meeting which covered this kind of stuff is, keep it simple and brief on your resume.  Resumes should be no more than one to two pages in length.  Highlight your experience, education and accomplishments as it relates to the position you are applying for.  (The example you provided in the middle of your resume would probably be better included on a cover letter than on your resume.)  Always send a cover letter that provides more detail about what you can bring to the company or department you are applying to.  Under "Objective" mine always says "To continue to grow in knowlege and experience in the field of medical coding."  So something along those lines usually works.



Thank you very much! I attached a second version on a reply...if you can, let me know what your thoughts are...


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 27, 2011)

btadlock1 said:


> Thanks!
> I took a bunch of stuff out - better now, or take out more?



I would condense this just a bit and rephrase try to keep 3 bullets though
* Drafted (100's of )successful appeals (for various payers' coding, and coverage denials, )(in addition to ) [assisted with]reimbursement issues stemming from patient plan benefits,  medical necessity denials.
*(On at least 2 occasions, )my appeals have directly contributed to a payer changing their scrubbing software's edits,( due to inaccurate denial rationale, that I was able to identify.)
* I (found) [identified] and resolved numerous other payer contract and fee schedule issues,( through Provider Relations representatives, including a single instance of underpayments on E/M codes, which spanned a year-long timeframe - the net amount repaid, totaled over $10,000.)

I would take out the part in the parenthesis and add the red, and honestly I still did not read the second page.
I hope you do not think I am being harsh. I am just honestly giving you my opinion as one that has been in the hiring position and read numerous resumes over the years.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 27, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> I would condense this just a bit and rephrase try to keep 3 bullets though
> * Drafted (100's of )successful appeals (for various payers' coding, and coverage denials, )(in addition to ) [assisted with]reimbursement issues stemming from patient plan benefits,  medical necessity denials.
> *(On at least 2 occasions, )my appeals have directly contributed to a payer changing their scrubbing software's edits,( due to inaccurate denial rationale, that I was able to identify.)
> * I (found) [identified] and resolved numerous other payer contract and fee schedule issues,( through Provider Relations representatives, including a single instance of underpayments on E/M codes, which spanned a year-long timeframe - the net amount repaid, totaled over $10,000.)
> ...



I don't think you're being harsh at all - constructive criticism is exactly what I need, here! I didn't think that it really did have a second page anymore - on my screen, all of the words had condensed to 1 page, but Word may have left the second page on there (blank) anyways. Thanks, again!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 27, 2011)

The auditing and volunteering is on page 2 on my screen.  you might try to convert to PDF if you can since most everyone can read PDF files.  I use Apple so when I convert from word it does move things around a bit.  However I find that when I convert everything to PDF , then everyone can open and read my files.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Okay...it's MUCH shorter now...*

I've taken your suggestions and made some adjustments...here's the newest version:


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 27, 2011)

I think it looks awesome!  It reads much better and you look 4 times more professional in it.  It definitely says more than entry level now.  I would be interested in how others feel.  But that is my opinion.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 27, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> The auditing and volunteering is on page 2 on my screen.  you might try to convert to PDF if you can since most everyone can read PDF files.  I use Apple so when I convert from word it does move things around a bit.  However I find that when I convert everything to PDF , then everyone can open and read my files.



Gotcha...I tried to upload in pdf, but for some reason, my less than one-page text file is huge when saved that way...I'll just paste it below for the non-Word users:

*Brandi Tadlock, CPC, CPC-P, CPMA, CPCO​*
*Healthcare Experience To-Date:

UMC Physician Network Services (2007 – Present) 
(Multi-specialty practice management organization, with over 125 providers, in nearly 50 locations in West Texas)*_
   • Commercial Insurance Specialist (2007-2010)
   • Project Coordinator (2010-2011)
   • Coding & Compliance Analyst (2011 – Present)_

*Accomplishments Include:*
• Drafted numerous successful appeals, and assisted with reimbursement issues stemming from patient plan benefits, and medical necessity denials; my appeals have twice directly-contributed to payers changing their scrubbing software's edits.
• Identified and resolved many other payer contract and fee schedule issues, including a single instance of underpayments on E/M codes spanning a year-long timeframe, and resulting in a net repayment of over $10,000
• I have become the 'go-to' person for complex coding and billing issues at PNS; since I understand the root(s) of the problems, and can nearly always find a way to resolve them.

*Additional Responsibilities Acquired:*
• Performed numerous audits for provider documentation integrity, and have supplied detailed reports on strength areas and opportunities for improvement; in the course of performing audits, I designed my own fillable audit tool, which I have distributed to auditors across the country, upon request.
• Instructed a successful CPC certification-preparation class, where I developed my own curriculum.
• Developed the ICD-10 Implementation plan being used by PNS, throughout the transition

*Extra-Curricular Activities:*
• Helped to coordinate numerous fundraisers within PNS, for organizations such as Children’s Miracle Network, Multiple Sclerosis, the American Heart Association, and the American Diabetes Association (among others).


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 27, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> I think it looks awesome!  It reads much better and you look 4 times more professional in it.  It definitely says more than entry level now.  I would be interested in how others feel.  But that is my opinion.



 Thanks!


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 27, 2011)

*One last thing, here...*

Sorry to solicit so much advice on this, but as you could tell I need the assistance! 

Last but not least, the Cover Letter...This is one I've certainly never done, so anyone and everyone - please let me know if I'm on the right track with this, or if I need to go in a different direction. Once again, I'm clueless, and winging it. I'll just paste it to save time...

Thanks so much!

Greetings:

Thank you for taking the time to review my attached resume, and for considering me for a position within your company. 

I realize that the duration of time that I've been in the healthcare industry is not extensive; however, the amount of knowledge and experience I've gained in a relatively short period, is considerably greater than one might expect, and it's my hope to continue to expand upon that, and grow further as professional in the field, by learning from the best in the business. 

I've got an insatiable curiosity; I find problem-solving highly enjoyable, and will investigate topics to an extreme degree, simply because I want to know something new. I realize that not everyone shares my passion in this capacity, so whenever I'm able, I provide a synopsis of what I've learned to my collegues, in an attempt to try to make others' jobs a little bit easier. 

An example of this comes from my time working with commercial claim appeals; whenever it became evident that a denial issue was the result of more than just a few isolated incidences, I would draft an appeal template for our entire billing office to use, when sending in corrected claims, as the problem was being resolved. For complex issues, I'd also include an educational handout, explaining as much as I could, regarding what I'd learned about the issue, and how things were supposed to work, in an attempt to provide them with the tools they'll need to perform their jobs more efficiently, and effectively.


_For example: Often times, a lipid panel code (CPT 80061) is billed in conjunction with an LDL lab code (83721), and when the latter code is billed without a 59 modifier, it will typically deny as "bundled" to the lipid panel. I drafted an appeal to accompany our corrected claims (when 83721 was appropriately  rebilled with modifier 59); as well as a handout for our billing and follow-up staff, explaining [that:] the LDL cholesterol can be estimated in most cases, by using data derived from the results of the lipid panel, which is why the LDL isn't considered 'separately payable'; however, certain circumstances are known to compromise the data for the LDL's calculation (eg, when the patient's triglyceride levels are >400). During such instances, billing the 83721 in addition to 80061 is considered medically necessary, as long as it’s appended with the 59 modifier. _​
I apply the same level of dedication, whether I'm performing a simple task or something with much more significance. To allow my name to be attached to sub-standard work would be simply unacceptable to me, under any circumstances. 

I'm confident in my ability to learn anything you're able to teach me, and accomplish any professional goal that you may set. I hope that you'll allow me to demonstrate my potential, by giving me the opportunity to redefine what a "top-performer" is, for you.  Thanks again for your time.

Signed,

Brandi Tadlock, CPC, CPC-P, CPMA, CPCO


----------



## rthames052006 (Dec 28, 2011)

btadlock1 said:


> Thanks!



I too think your resume looks great!  I also have to commend you on achieving so much in 4 years!  That is awesome and shows your dedication to your career!  Whenever you comment on a post it's very good sound/solid advice.  I can see you in a teaching role too!

You give a breath of fresh air to even a seasoned coder .

I know you will be successful at landing just about any job you want, you've got the drive the knowledge and the credentials to back it up....

It sounds to me like you are about ready to spread your wings and fly into a new venture....I wish you all the best of luck in your future endeavors Brandi!


----------



## kristyrodecker (Dec 28, 2011)

I have an awesome booklet on resume writing I can send to you as a PDF. It has Resume' and cover letter examples, etc. Just send me a private message with your e-mail address.

Good luck to you.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 28, 2011)

btadlock1 said:


> Sorry to solicit so much advice on this, but as you could tell I need the assistance!
> 
> Last but not least, the Cover Letter...This is one I've certainly never done, so anyone and everyone - please let me know if I'm on the right track with this, or if I need to go in a different direction. Once again, I'm clueless, and winging it. I'll just paste it to save time...
> 
> ...


Brandi,
I would reword the second paragraph first line , you are apologizing for not being in the industry for a long time.  This is not a good way to start off.  First do not apologize and second there is no need to bring attention to the fact that you have only been working in the field for a short time.  
The first paragraph is one sentence, this is not good structure and you need more here, you should mention the position you are applying for and you should mention where you heard about the opening.
You have a couple of paragraphs at the end that are also one sentence each and they are long sentences, see if you can combine these two as the thoughts are similar and get one good paragraph from them.
That is what I see on first look
good job though.


----------



## fredabrinson (Dec 28, 2011)

Brandi,

You are receiving very good advice here so I will not address that part, but I did want to let you know that my son was in "worse" resume and experience shape than you are and he got a great job!

His only work experience was in summer during college; in high school he played sports so he did not work.  It took him longer than average to finish college so between that length of time and his extremely limited work experience, his resume was tough to write!  What we did was focus on his education, listing his certifications obtained while he was in college.  We also listed community involvement.

He applied for a ton of jobs - all online, and never got the first interview!

What worked for him was AAPC!  I have been very active in my local chapter for years, and I write our newsletter.  During one period of time, I interviewed different members in the chapter.  One of these members had told me how her company was expanding.  When my son was looking for a job, I remembered this member and I emailed her to see if her company might have any IT positions.  Luckily for my son, she asked for his resume and took it to HR.  She also sent him the jobs link on their website and he applied for a couple of positions.  He was called in for an interview within two weeks and he was hired - and even got a promotion before his first day!  It's been six months now and he has received another promotion!

Even though my son is not a coder, AAPC was key in him getting that interview!  So I strongly encourage YOU to become active in your local chapter if you are not already!!

Best of luck to you!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Dec 28, 2011)

Brandi,

I think this looks great.  I do have one small suggestion.  Where you listed your job titles and the years, I have always been told to put most recent first.  I know this kind of seems backwards as you started in position A, moved to B and then C most recent.  Listing them as C, B, and A is what I have always heard recommended.

Just my two cents!

Good luck to you!!!

Machelle


----------



## espressoguy (Dec 28, 2011)

A few comments:

On your resume you don't list any contact information. If your cover letter gets separated from your resume, a prospective employer might not take the time to find out how to contact you.

Don't sell yourself short. You have accomplished a great deal in a short amount of time. I agree with mitchellde, don't apologize for the short time you've been in the healthcare field.

Customize each cover letter for the specific position. If possible, address the letter to the person doing the hiring. Try to mix your qualifications in with the stated requirements for the position.

Keep in mind, even though a resume tells your story, this isn't about you. It's about what you can do for a prospective employer.


----------



## coachlang3 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Kudos to everyone in this thread*

I don't have anything constructive to add to this thread but needed to comment on it all just the same.

Brandi -  Every post I've pretty much ever read by you shows me you have nothing to apologize for in your cover letter.  You are probably one of the most educated posters on these boards and one of the msot helpful too.  The fact you "only" have 4 years amazes me to your intelligence.  I always thought you would be someone that's done this for years.

I think the phrase "you go girl" applies here.

And to everyone one else helping her out with her resume and cover letter.  *applause* all around folks.

This is what makes the AAPC and our members so great.  And it's really refreshing to see such a positive and helpful post in this section.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Awww, shucks!*

You guys are so great!!! I really appreciate the encouragement more than you'll ever know...this is really pretty scary for me, and I don't want to screw it up! Thank you all for all of your help!


----------



## mcandia (Dec 28, 2011)

*Kudos to everyone in this thread*

Brandi,

You did a fine job listing your accomplishments on your resume. 

Any employer would recognize not only your enthusiasm but also that you are a high achiever as evident by the time span in which you gained this knowledge.

Your articulate post on the forum show professional capability as well as good judgement.

I would make sure that you indicate your most current job (Compliance) in first position followed by your past positions.

Maria A. Candia CPC, CPC-H, CPCO, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Cover Letter Round 2*

Okay, I've implemented the suggestions above, to the extent that I can for template cover letter...the major changes are in red. Also, I'm definitely re-listing my positions on the resume in reverse chronological order - thanks to all who reminded me of that - I would have forgotten! 

I'll be sure to include my contact info on the resume and cover - Name, Phone and Email for sure - would you guys recommend adding anything else, or would that be sufficient?

Let me know what you think...Thanks again!!!

Greetings:

Thank you for taking the time to review my attached resume, and for considering me for the [name of position] position within your company. My goal is to continue to expand upon the considerable amount of knowledge that I've been able to obtain in the business side of healthcare thus far; and I hope to grow further as professional in the field, by learning from the best in the business, at [Name of Company]. 

I've got an insatiable curiosity; I find problem-solving highly enjoyable, and will investigate topics to an extreme degree, simply because I want to know something new. I realize that not everyone shares my passion in this capacity, so whenever I'm able, I provide a synopsis of what I've learned to my collegues, in an attempt to try to make others' jobs a little bit easier. 

An example of this comes from my time working with commercial claim appeals; whenever it became evident that a denial issue was the result of more than just a few isolated incidences, I would draft an appeal template for our entire billing office to use, when sending in corrected claims, as the problem was being resolved. For complex issues, I'd also include an educational handout, explaining as much as I could, regarding what I'd learned about the issue, and how things were supposed to work, in an attempt to provide them with the tools they'll need to perform their jobs more efficiently, and effectively.

For example: Often times, a lipid panel code (CPT 80061) is billed in conjunction with an LDL lab code (83721), and when the latter code is billed without a 59 modifier, it will typically deny as "bundled" to the lipid panel. I drafted an appeal to accompany our corrected claims (when 83721 was appropriately rebilled with modifier 59); as well as a handout for our billing and follow-up staff, explaining [that:] the LDL cholesterol can be estimated in most cases, by using data derived from the results of the lipid panel, which is why the LDL isn't considered 'separately payable'; however, certain circumstances are known to compromise the data for the LDL's calculation (eg, when the patient's triglyceride levels are >400). During such instances, billing the 83721 in addition to 80061 is considered medically necessary, as long as it's appended with the 59 modifier. 

I always apply the same level of dedication, whether I'm performing a simple task, or something with much more significance; my name to being attached to any form of sub-standard work, would be unacceptable, to me. I'm confident in my ability to learn anything you're able to teach me, and accomplish any professional goal that you may set. I hope that you'll allow me to demonstrate my potential, by giving me the opportunity to redefine what a "top-performer" is, for you. Thanks again for your time. I look forward to meeting you!

Signed,

Brandi Tadlock, CPC, CPC-P, CPMA, CPCO


----------



## ajs (Dec 28, 2011)

btadlock1 said:


> Okay, I've implemented the suggestions above, to the extent that I can for template cover letter...the major changes are in red. Also, I'm definitely re-listing my positions on the resume in reverse chronological order - thanks to all who reminded me of that - I would have forgotten!
> 
> I'll be sure to include my contact info on the resume and cover - Name, Phone and Email for sure - would you guys recommend adding anything else, or would that be sufficient?
> 
> ...



Looks great!  I know the hiring manager that spoke to our chapter also emphasized we all need to be sure to carefully proof for any spelling mistakes.  I didn't see any and you write very well!  That will go a long way towards showing your capabilites.  Good luck!


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 28, 2011)

ajs said:


> Looks great!  I know the hiring manager that spoke to our chapter also emphasized we all need to be sure to carefully proof for any spelling mistakes.  I didn't see any and you write very well!  That will go a long way towards showing your capabilites.  Good luck!



Thanks! I saw one error in my last paragraph, but I fixed it on my actual copy (I had an extra 'to' in there...I'm a grammar-freak!)


----------



## twizzle (Dec 28, 2011)

*Cover letter*

Just a couple of things to comment on.
I would avoid "you'll" and other similar abbreviations and use " you will" instead.
Also, I was always told to keep a cover letter brief. Yours is interesting and a little different so the person reading it will remain interested but it may be better if it was condensed somewhat.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA I found that one "to".  You know I read this and it is really well stated.  I am wondering if the example of the lipid panel would be better as an attachment with a statement such as please see the attached <memo> as an example of my efforts to communicate with and educate fellow staff......
I am just wondering if that would flow better... thoughts?


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 28, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> HAHA I found that one "to".  You know I read this and it is really well stated.  I am wondering if the example of the lipid panel would be better as an attachment with a statement such as please see the attached <memo> as an example of my efforts to communicate with and educate fellow staff......
> I am just wondering if that would flow better... thoughts?



I had considered that - what I did instead, was put it in a slightly smaller font, and it's italicized, so it's easy to skip over - I didn't want to have to mess with having several pages. I uploaded a polished copy...Thanks for the input!

On a side note - why is it that you can upload 195KB Word documents, but PDF's and Text files are limited to 19.5KB??? That's annoying!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 28, 2011)

btadlock1 said:


> I had considered that - what I did instead, was put it in a slightly smaller font, and it's italicized, so it's easy to skip over - I didn't want to have to mess with having several pages. I uploaded a polished copy...Thanks for the input!
> 
> On a side note - why is it that you can upload 195KB Word documents, but PDF's and Text files are limited to 19.5KB??? That's annoying!



Thats a Windows thing!  I love my Apple!


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 28, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> Thats a Windows thing!  I love my Apple!



LOL

I bet you DO! Stupid PC with its inferior operating system...


----------



## Pam Brooks (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi, Brandi...one thing I've read recently that helps you land that new job is to look at the wording of the job description, and take some of that language and put the same actual words into your resume and cover letter when describing your experience.  This puts you on the same "page" so to speak,  as your potential employer.  Essentially, you craft a new resume and cover letter for each position that you apply for.  Another suggestion is to research the facility or practice you are applying to by logging onto their website and reading up on their philosophy, mission statement, etc., and using that language/approach in your resume.

Good luck!  Pam


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Pam Brooks said:


> Hi, Brandi...one thing I've read recently that helps you land that new job is to look at the wording of the job description, and take some of that language and put the same actual words into your resume and cover letter when describing your experience.  This puts you on the same "page" so to speak,  as your potential employer.  Essentially, you craft a new resume and cover letter for each position that you apply for.  Another suggestion is to research the facility or practice you are applying to by logging onto their website and reading up on their philosophy, mission statement, etc., and using that language/approach in your resume.
> 
> Good luck!  Pam



Will do! I appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 5, 2012)

*Condense and sell yourself*

Brandi,
You've received a lot of very good advice, and kudos to you for seeking it out!

Re your cover letter.  It's too long.  
Be concise and SELL YOURSELF.

I'd start with
I am applying for the position of TITLE, as advertised in the MAIN STREET JOURNAL. I think my resume will show that I am the perfect candidate for this position because I (list the most relevant skil sets & experiences, which will be different based on the position for which you apply). 

In addition I am tenacious, organized, detail-oriented ... etc.

I would delete the whole long explanation of why you can code 80061 and 83721 together in certain circumstances.  I would just state:  For example, I researched and wrote an explanation for employees outlining when we could code 80061 and 83721 (with appropriate modifier, of course), for them to use in filing appeals. 
(That wording is awkward, but you can revise and hone it.)

The reason I recommend you do this is because I just wanted to stop reading at that point ... and I hadn't yet gotten to your final paragraph where you really sell yourself. 

Finally, be careful how you phrase certain things. Currently you mention that you will "investigate topics to an extreme degree, simply because I want to learn something new."  I'm thinking ... "Is she wasting time on the internet instead of doing her job?"  

Hope that was helpful.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

